
How Smart Leaders Build Trust - ccvannorman
https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/insights/how-smart-leaders-build-trust?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=07012016&utm_campaign=gsbbrand
======
programmarchy
Was looking forward to reading this, but seems like it's just a plug for a
book. So I'll part ways.

tl;dr Trust is giving up control. Trust requires integrity, competence, and
authority. Sometimes people betray trust. If it's a large betrayal, part ways,
otherwise apologize and forgive.

~~~
OedipusRex
Exactly, nothing about this was "new", it takes trust to be a leader. WOW!
This was a plug for a book.

------
sidcool
When posting on here, make sure you either remove the attribution parameters
(utm_medium etc.) or assign them correctly.

------
known
Trade, Not Trust In Globalization;

